# GFX Tutorial:#1 The Rule of Thirds



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 10, 2011)

The Rule of Thirds
*By ThatDudeWithTheFood​*

Lets start with explaining the Rule of Thirds.

You have to divide your piece into thirds.Do this horizontally and vertically like so.






The circled spots(intersects) are where you want to place the main focus of your piece(Render or anything else)
Why should you place it there you ask?
This draws focus towards your focal point.You don't always have to place things there but most of the time you should.Sometimes people just stick there render straight into the middle of their canvas and add some effects but often that looks very bad and unprofessional. 
How to implement the Rule of Thirds(Photoshop)
*Look it has pictures.​*
Start by clicking View>New Guide




When you click that a box should appear put the following in the boxes to get a nice guideline.(4 times)

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


The Result:




*End Tutorial*


Use this to make your work *BETTER!!!!oneoneelevenonehundered*


P.S This tutorial was made for GBAtemp and GBAtemp only. DON'T RIP


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 10, 2011)

These tutorials are pretty good.

I think it would be better if you finished all the tutorials, and then made one big thread composed of graphics tutorials.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 10, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> These tutorials are pretty good.
> 
> I think it would be better if you finished all the tutorials, and then made one big thread composed of graphics tutorials.


I was going to do something similar and keep a blog thread with links to every tutorial and then have it so that when you click my sig it takes you to the blog.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 10, 2011)

I never used something like this.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 10, 2011)

then you're not a true artist


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 10, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> then you're not a true artist







Wait, who said I am a artist?
Anyways, why in the world would you need to use something like this?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 10, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would this picture look nearly as good if the focal was just smack dab in the middle?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 10, 2011)

The rule of thirds is something I learned a while ago in a class at school. Pictures truly do look better with grid of thirds.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh I remember the rule of thirds.

Good stuff, I like this tutorial.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2011)

Heard of this in photography class, but never thought of applying it to my sigs. It makes sense it's useful for sigs too. Tnx!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 11, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> The rule of thirds is something I learned a while ago in a class at school. Pictures truly do look better with grid of thirds.
> Thank you for agreeing with me(Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough AlanJohn Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough Cough)
> 
> 
> ...


Your sig kind of already has it.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 11, 2011)

I've never heard of the Rule of Thirds, but I have heard of the Golden Ratio (from Art Appeciation class). It wonder if this ratio (1.618/1) is comparable to those ratios in the Rule of Thirds (1.5/1, for example). Interesting stuff.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 11, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I've never heard of the Rule of Thirds, but I have heard of the Golden Ratio (from Art Appeciation class). It wonder if this ratio (1.618/1) is comparable to those ratios in the Rule of Thirds (1.5/1, for example). Interesting stuff.


Wow they're really close but it seems like the Golden ratio is more used in vertical things.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 11, 2011)

I believe Golden Ratio is used more for the actual size of the thing. For example, if you were making a signature or whatever, you'd size it so that the ratio of the length:height is equal to the ratio of length+height:length. You'd still use Rule of Thirds in the composition of the piece, Golden Ratio is just for size I think.

EDIT: Also, where does you figure of 1.5:1 for the ratio of Rule of Thirds come from?


----------



## Snailface (Sep 11, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> I believe Golden Ratio is used more for the actual size of the thing. For example, if you were making a signature or whatever, you'd size it so that the ratio of the length:height is equal to the ratio of length+height:length. You'd still use Rule of Thirds in the composition of the piece, Golden Ratio is just for size I think.
> 
> EDIT: Also, where does you* figure of 1.5:1 *for the ratio of Rule of Thirds come from?


3 thirds over 2 thirds(3/3 / 2/3 is 1.5)-- it's very close the the golden ratio.

http://photoinf.com/Golden_Mean/Eugene_Ilc...denSection.html
http://artschoolathome.wordpress.com/2008/...-ratios-in-art/
It's really not a coincidence, I think the Rule of Thirds was derived from the Golden Ratio.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 11, 2011)

When I take pictures I sort of do this naturally. I always thought they looked better not bang in the middle, I suppose I must have sub-consciously picked up on this rule while looking at other people's pictures.
Then, about a year ago I first heard of the rule of thirds. Only recently though have I realised I was already doing it.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm thinking about what the next tutorial should be about I think I'll make it about the other elements of composition.Is that a good idea?


----------



## Mrkinator (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for this ThatDudeWithTheFood. My friend once told me about it for film making, but I never really looked into it. Turns out my camcorder has a grid setting on it.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 12, 2011)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> Thanks for this ThatDudeWithTheFood. My friend once told me about it for film making, but I never really looked into it. Turns out my camcorder has a grid setting on it.


Woah seriously? I didn't know that it applied to filming.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 12, 2011)

My cam's got the grid mode on it as well IIRC.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 12, 2011)

Usually, when taking pics, I have the center of attention in the middle. Sometimes, I have it off-centre. Guess it's time to take more Off-Center pics


----------



## Rydian (Sep 12, 2011)

I tend to take centered pics so I can choose how to crop it later.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 12, 2011)

Great tutorials, thanks

Btw, I allways thought it was TheDudeWithTheFace. hehe


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 12, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Great tutorials, thanks
> 
> Btw, I allways thought it was TheDudeWithTheFace. hehe


Are you lying to me?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 16, 2011)

This works with photography too


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 16, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> This works with photography too


Yes.Yes it does.


----------

